# Do parents feed newly hatched during night?



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi,

Today the 1st egg has hatched, and I heard the parents feeding them during the day, my question is, will the parents feed the chick also during the night? would it be expected from them to feed them as the hand-feeding schedule (i.e. every 2 hours around the clock)?

Thanks,


----------



## Camtaro (Oct 19, 2012)

They'll feed it whenever they feel it needs to be fed as long as they are caring for it. My first hatchling happened today as well and they only waited about 2.5 hours before they started feeding it, and since then feedings have happened every 20 mins or so. It is daytime though. Some sites say it can take up to 6-8 hours before feedings begin.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Camtaro said:


> They'll feed it whenever they feel it needs to be fed as long as they are caring for it. My first hatchling happened today as well and they only waited about 2.5 hours before they started feeding it, and since then feedings have happened every 20 mins or so. It is daytime though. Some sites say it can take up to 6-8 hours before feedings begin.


Thanks for the feedback,

Actually, mine has started the feeding, however, it is night now, and I don't hear them feeding, so, I want to check if the parents will feed during night as well.

Thanks,


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've heard Shodu feeding new babies during the night. If one of the parents is sleeping outside the nestbox then that parent might not come in and help.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they feed throughout the night, my babies always have full crops first thing in the morning.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

tielfan said:


> I've heard Shodu feeding new babies during the night. If one of the parents is sleeping outside the nestbox then that parent might not come in and help.


On the first day, the father was sleeping outside the nest, however, today, he is sleeping inside the nest, beside the hen.




roxy culver said:


> I'm pretty sure they feed throughout the night, my babies always have full crops first thing in the morning.


Seems true, since i have checked the chick early in the morning, and his crop was filled.

Am expecting the 2nd egg to hatch today


----------

